# Bear Guidebook Draft



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2015_pdfs/2015_bear_draft.pdf

Draft is out


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

THANKS, I was looking for this yesterday morning......


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for this. Where are the maps that show where each area is geographically?


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

KineKilla said:


> Thanks for this. Where are the maps that show where each area is geographically?


Page 4 lists a designated website, and states that a "boundary description will be printed on your permit" should you get the tag in a drawing, but it would be wise to print a map via the website above.


----------

